# Whiffling?



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay so every now and then, I've caught Squiggy making a funny noise when he's nomming his kibble or wheeling, and sometimes exploring. It sounds like whistling coming from his nose. During these times hes always totally relaxed and chill, no quills up or anything. I'm guessing its a sort of happy noise? I've never heard him chirp, or if he has I didn't catch it :roll:. He does sometimes chirp in his sleep when it looks like hes dreaming about mealies :lol: My question is, Have any of you ever heard this kind of noise from your hedgies?


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Persimmon always makes this noise too. It's normally when he's getting a drink or exploring, I've noticed. It always sounds like a happy sound to me.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: I think its a cute sound. I'd love to hear him chirp sometime, but I'll just have to be patient. The whiffling thing kinda worried me at first, but after a clean bill of health from the vet, I realized it was just one of his many sound effects


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a very cute sound. Some seem to do it more than others and some do it very soft and low while others are quite loud. I love hearing it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

My girls make this sound constantly, and both are different,

Celeste whose nose is always wiggling makes it very high pitched

Feral nose doesn't wiggle and is more low key


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

I love it when they make this sound! So cute


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny whiffles like a freight train! He can't sneak up on anyone because you hear him whiffling from across the room. Silly beast! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: Pliny sounds like such a characteristic hedgie, would love to see a vid of all his sounds


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I am in dire need of a new camera, so you never know!
Yes, he is definitely a character. He has developed an obsession with my boyfriend's left armpit. Only the left one. He goes nuts annointing with it. So now my hedgehog always smells like the bf's pit. Sigh. :? Those two are such boys when they hang out. I am pretty sure when I am not at home they are sitting on the couch together drinking beer and playing videogames. I just have this image of Pliny in a tiny pair of boxers holding a tiny beer bottle, slouched on the couch. :roll:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

ThePliny said:


> I just have this image of Pliny in a tiny pair of boxers holding a tiny beer bottle, slouched on the couch. :roll:


HA!! :lol: :lol:

Anywho. :roll: I have never heard this sound before! I am jealous. Milly chirps and sometimes purrs, but never whiffles.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Bos does this when he's digging around during cuddle time, but I call it 'wheedling'. Which is why one of Bosley's many nicknames is "Wheedle Monster".


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: cuteness


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

I always called it snuffling. It reminds me of the way pugs snort and snuffle when they get excited, but this one is more whistley


----------

